# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  LÎle des Contrebandiers

## cassidain

Fin des années 70 à Gustavia.
Les bateaux "anglais" des Winwards commercent avec nos îles, marchandises en tous genres sont transportées et en particulier des fruits et légumes. Ensuite, les caboteurs repartaient avec leurs cales pleines à ras bord de cigarettes et d'alcool vers le sud de la Caraïbe

FB de Serge Brin

----------


## KevinS

It wasn’t contraband when it left St Barth, LOL, only when it reached another port.  From various sources I’ve heard of baptizing cattle, changing the country of origin of salt, using cases of beer for ballast, and the smuggling of alcohol and cigarettes..

----------


## stbartshopper

And filing off the VIN numbers of the automobiles!

----------


## Charlie Silver

J'aime le mobile home improvisé!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

rigolo la voiture et le matelas!!

----------

